# Light brown soft poop?



## bluenova_11 (Jul 21, 2014)

So my rat ash has light brown soft poo and I know it's not normal but at the same time I give him organic pumpkin seeds in his diet should I stop?


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

My boys eat pumpkin seeds as part of their mix and they don't have soft brown poop.


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

Are they new rats? Or have you fed them a high amount of veggies in a short space of time?


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm no expert, and I've only had mine for a week, but it's probably something he's eating. I know my two rats had light brown soft poop before I brought them home, I just figured it was because they had just been weaned or because of the food they were eating. The same day I got them after they ate the food I gave them their poop was normal and has been ever since. You could take away the seeds and see if it changes anything, but it could be something else too. I don't know.


----------



## bluenova_11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Rattenstein said:


> I'm no expert, and I've only had mine for a week, but it's probably something he's eating. I know my two rats had light brown soft poop before I brought them home, I just figured it was because they had just been weaned or because of the food they were eating. The same day I got them after they ate the food I gave them their poop was normal and has been ever since. You could take away the seeds and see if it changes anything, but it could be something else too. I don't know.


I just remembered I have him fruit


----------

